# Microclimate ministat 100



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

Im looking to buy this as a starter stat for my gecko setup,and wondered if anyone could tell me what its like? Ive tried looking for reviews online,and there doesnt seem to be any.All feedback greatly recieved.Thanks!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I use one for my sling's "hotbox", they're very good stats, I prefer them to Habistat and they're a bit cheaper, 5 year warranty too.

The 100 is a simple on-off matstat, you might want to pay a little more and go for a pulse stat instead which gives more even temp control.


----------



## kawasakigirl06 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thankyou,ive managed to find one for under £19,including postage from blue lizard reptiles,so i decided to get it :2thumb:


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

kawasakigirl06 said:


> Thankyou,ive managed to find one for under £19,including postage from blue lizard reptiles,so i decided to get it :2thumb:


 
Bargain........... :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

I have one of these on the heatmat in Silas' viv. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they operate?

When the desired temperature is reached and the mat is switched off, does it stay off for a certain amount of time or until the temperature drops below a certain level?

I'm having a bit of trouble setting it up as the dial is very sensitive and the probe seems very inaccurate. I'm using a digital thermometer with the prob on top of the substrate to check temperatures. At the moment the temperature seems to fluctuate at least 10 degrees between when the mat is on and when it is off, is this normal? and more importantly is the this range of temperature difference safe and comfortable for my snake?

These are probably silly questions but I just want to make sure that everything is ok.

Thanks for any help that can be given.


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

Silas said:


> I have one of these on the heatmat in Silas' viv. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how they operate?
> 
> When the desired temperature is reached and the mat is switched off, does it stay off for a certain amount of time or until the temperature drops below a certain level?
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Blue Lizard Reptiles said:


> Bargain........... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Just got one of those from you guys for a rack I just built. Ended up being 2 columns of 5 bays instead of just a single column, so will probably be ordering another in the next day or two along with some more heat pads. 

Silas, they stay on until a certain temperature is reached. Then once that temperature is reached, they cut off until the temperature falls below a certain level, then it comes back on, and the cycle is repeated. You may find that once the thermostat kicks back in to heat up your pad again, you're still going to be losing heat until the mat is up to temp.

How much the temperature fluctuates where your sensor is may depend on your substrate (type, depth, etc) and how quickly it's dissipating any heat it receives, and how slowly it builds it back up again once the heat pad comes on.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Where is the probe located? If it's actually in contact with the mat then the temp should fluctuate by no more than a degree or so, if it's a distance from the mat then there'll be a lag and the temp will vary by more than that.

Don't expect the actual temp in the viv to bear much relation to that shown on the dial, the dial scale is just a guide and is likely to be several degrees different to the actual temp.


----------



## Silas (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, I hadn't thought about the thermal properties of the substrate.

I use Aspen about 1/2 - 1 inch deep and the digital thermometer probe is placed directly on top of that on top of the mat, with the stat probe directly on top of the mat below the Aspen.

As I have the dial on the stat now the mat goes off at about 92 degrees and comes back on about 82.

If I lower the dial at all, the temp drops into the 70's b4 switching the mat back on.


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

i use one for my gecko also had from blue lizard very good price and fast del:2thumb:


----------

